# Congrats Cristina Moreno 1,000 post



## alacant

Congratulations Cristina 

Great girl, lovely to have you here with us

Besos y abrazos, Alacant

Here's to the next thousand


​


----------



## UVA-Q

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES CRISTI!*
*TE ENVÍO UN MUY CARIÑOSO ABRAZO*
*¡¡¡¡¡¡ESPERO VER MUCHOS POSTS MÁS!!!!!!!*​ 
*SALUDOS *


Shame on me!!!! Contesté tu post motivo de este hilo, y no me di cuenta!!!! 
¡lo siento mucho!!!!​


----------



## Jocaste

Felicidades Cristina ^^


----------



## romarsan

*FELICIDADES CRISTINA*
ME ENCANTA COINCIDIR CONTIGO
ERES DIVERTIDA, INTELIGENTE Y AMABLE
MUCHOS BESOS 
Rosalía​


----------



## Tampiqueña

_¡Muchas felicidades Cristy!_​ 
Es un honor compartir este foro contigo, gracias por compartir tus conocimientos con todos nosotros. ​ 
Espero que nos encontremos con frecuencia en este laberinto de foros multicolores para seguir disfrutando de tus participaciones ¡Vas muy bien chica!.​ 
¡Un abrazo!​ 
Beatriz​


----------



## alexacohen

Felicidades, querida Cristina.

En un foro con tantas personas, tú eres una de las que brillan con luz propia.
Nadie que haya coincidido contigo alguna vez puede olvidarte.

¡Gracias! 

Ale


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Cristina !
C'est le jour J pour toi ? 

Félicitations !


----------



## Fernita

¡¡Muchísimas felicitaciones querida Cristina!!
Te mando miles de cariños,
Fernita.


----------



## Trisia

What, a thousand already? You should post more often on the EO so we can keep track of your hi-speed posting  ... Congratulations Cris 

Happy Postiversary, and many more to come, I hope.


----------



## Missrapunzel

Congratulations Cristina!! 
I know you're always there to congratulate the others, so now it's your turn!! 
Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## krolaina

Felices 1000 Cristina, sigue por aquí...eres imprescindible.
Un abrazote


----------



## chics

Felicidades, Cristina.


----------



## bibliolept

Congratulations, Cristina.

"And maaaany mooore!"


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Wow... no sé qué deciros... ¡estoy muy emocionada!

*ALACANT*: muchísimas gracias por haberme abierto este hilo. Es muy amable de tu parte, pues nada extraño porque siempre eres así. Miles de besos y abrazos para ti también.

*UVA-Q*: desde la primera vez que te encontré en este foro, sentí que fueras muy simpática y agradable, y cada día me lo pruebas más y más. Gracias por haberme felicitado, esto es lo que importa  

*JOCASTE*: merci beaucoup de m'avoir féliciter, et merci d'être toujours prête à nous aider. Nous te l'apprécions beaucoup!

*ROMARSON*: coincidir contigo Rosalía es un verdadero placer, y conocer a una forera tan inteligente y cariñosa como tú es muy provechoso. Mil besos para ti mi amiga.

*TAMPIQUEÑA*: disfruto mucho de este foro que lo menos que puedo hacer es ayudar a otros, pero quiero agradeceros todos por haberme ayudado muchísimo. Beatriz querida, ¡el honor es mío! ¡Cuídate!

*ALEXACOHEN*: queridísima Alexa, sabes bien como te admiro, y ¿cómo no? Tan inteligente, tan interesante y tan educada, eres una de mis personas favoritas en este foro. Te mando todos mis cariños.

*KARINE_Fr*: chère Karine, c'est vraimenet le jour J pour moi parce que me sentir entourée de toutes les personnes que j'apprécie et que j'admire est un sentiment agréable. Merci mon amie de cette félicitation spéciale.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*FERNITA*: Ferniiiiiiii... muchísimas gracias por haberme felicitado mamita  y espero verte más en este foro. Muchos besitos...

*TRISIA*: long time no see! I was really happy to read your reply in this thread because it has been a long time since I've last seen any of your posts and I miss your intelligent responses and would like to thank you again for everything. Take care my friend!

*MISSRAPUNZEL*: merci de TON amabilité. C'est vrai que nous ne nous rencontrons pas très souvent sur ce forum, mais il y a certains gens avec qui on se sent immédiatement à l'aise. Bonne journée/soirée ma chère.

*KROLAINA*: gracias por tus palabras muy lindas. Eres una de las personas más amables que conozco. Espero que nos encontremos con más frecuencia en el foro. BESOS.

*EVA MARÍA: *eres verdaderamente muy simpática, y no hay mejor prueba de esto que el número de personas que te han felicitado en un hilo anterior. Es que la persona amable no puede ser otro que amada por todos, y tú mi amiga eres un perfecto ejemplo de tal persona. Mil abrazos.

*CHICS*: gracias chics por haberme felicitado. Espero que nos vemos más en el foro. Cordiales saludos.

*BIBLIOLEPT*: thanks a lot bibliolept for the congrats y gracias por la ayuda que me has ofrecido muchas veces. ¡Que pases un buen día mi amigo!


(Lo siento por todas mis faltas, pero llevo aprendiendo el español poco tiempo)


----------



## Punky Zoé

_*    Félicitations Cristina !    *_​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Merci beaucoup Punky Zoé!! C'est très gentil de ta part.
Bisous mon amie,
Mwah


----------



## elroy

*ألف ألف مبروك*
وألف شكر على كل مشاركاتك القيمة بمنتدى اللغة العربية
واللى أهم من هيك على طيبة قلبك وعلى معاملتك الممتازة لكل الأعضاء الباقيين  
إن شاء الله دايمًا نضل نستفيد من ذكائك ومعرفتك وماننحرمش من وجودك معانا بالمنتدى

*!متل ما بقولوا بالفصحى، مرحى وإلى الأمام*​


----------



## cherine

Félécitations Cristina 
Je saisie l'occasion de ton postiversaire pour saluer tes contributions dans le forum arabe, et pour te remercier pour ta gentillesse 

Et... Amen to what Elroy said


----------



## anthodocheio

¡Muchas felicitaciones tocaya! 
¡A los próximos mil!

Saludos


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*ELROY*:  !على كلماتك الجميلة و ما زلت أكاد لا أصدّق أنّك تتكلم هذا العدد من اللّغات elroy شكرا جزيلا عزيزي
 أودّ أن أضيف أنّ مشاركتك في منتدى اللّغة العربية قيّمة أكثر من مشاركتي 
.شكرا مرّة ثانية 

*CHERINE*: merci beaucoup mon amie de m'avoir félicité, et je veux te dire que tes contributions sont bien plus appréciées que les miennes!  
Merci ma chère et أضحى مبارك

*ANTHODOCHEIO*: muchísimas gracias Cristy y espero que nos vemos más en este foro. Un fuerte abrazo desde el Líbano.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Felicidades Cristina, eres ya imprescindible en todos los frentes.

¡Nos vemos!

RIU


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Moltes gràcies RIU (es la única expresión que sé decir en catalan... lo siento) 

Es verdadero que no nos vemos mucho en el foro, pero me parece que eres muy amable y estoy segura de que ésta es la verdad.

Muchísimas gracias de nuevo por haberme felicitado.
Cristina


----------



## Tezzaluna

Cristina,

Congratulations on your wonderful milestone! I love meeting up with you in the forum.

Thank you for the cheer and cooperation you bring to the discussions.​Shokran,

Tezza​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Queridísima Tezza,
Muchas gracias por estas palabras lindas, y es un placer coincidir contigo en el foro porque tal amabilidad y personalidad en general no es fácil de hallar.

Kubulati l 7arra 
Bisous


----------



## Cubanboy

Muchísimas Felicidades y espero que sigas compartiendo con nosotros por estos lares.
Besos y flores para ti.
Saludos cordiales.
CB.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Gracias mi amigo por tu felicitación. Significa mucho para mí.
Un abrazo


----------



## Calamitintin

Ça fait un moment que je ne suis pas venue sur le congrats, et même si je dois être très en retard je voulais te féliciter pour tous tes petits posts qui arrivent à un grand millier maintenant !


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Merci de tout mon coeur Calamitintin pour ta félicitation, cela représente beaucoup pour moi!
En tout cas, mieux vaut tard que jamais! 
Bisous


----------



## Kibramoa

*Muchas felicidades Cristina.


*​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Muchísimas gracias querida Kibramoa tanto por la felicitación como por estas flores más bellas.
Te mando un fuerte abrazo desde el Líbano.
Prends soin de toi mon amie.
Bisous


----------



## Dudu678

Felicidades libanesas.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Muchísimas gracias Dudu por esta felicitación especial, ¡que amable de tu parte!
Un fuerte abrazo desde el Líbano 
Cristina


----------



## Cristina.

مَبْرُوك

Mabrouk /tahani!
anta inssanoun jayidoun.


----------



## AngelEyes

*Stepping up to the microphone...*

*Cristina Moreno...*
** 
*Moreno...Moreno...Moreno*
* (an echo, you know)*
** 
*In honor of your highly regarded contribution here at WR Forums,*

*and after posting over 1,000 times,*

*it seems only fitting that I proudly raise my arm*
*and offer you this *

*toast*

Congratulations!

*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*CRISTINA.* : No sabía que hablas árabe... ¡muy impresionante!  Shukran ya 3azizati. 
Gracias querida por esta felicitación original, te lo agradezco muchísimo.
Mil besos y abrazos


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*ANGELEYES* : Dearest dearest dearest AngelEyes (seems that echos are everywhere ) how extremely sweet of you to congratulate me... such kindness and intelligence in one person is pretty rare, so I consider myself really lucky to have met you. Thanks again for this special "congrats" and for the delicious toast as well! (add funny to my description )
Wish you all my best...


----------



## Eugin

Muy, pero muy tarde, (aunque ya es una constante en mí... ), pero igual quería felicitarte por tu dominio del español a tan corta edad!!!
 (siendo que son dos idiomas tan diferentes!!! )

La verdad es que te admiro y no puedo dejar de felicitarte por ello y agradecerte por tu presencia entre nosotros. 

Un abrazo con todo cariño,


----------



## Cristina Moreno

MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS QUERIDA EUGIN por estas palabras tan lindas... me animan muchísimo

En cuanto al "dominio del español", creeme, estás equivocada (pregunta a los demás foreros y te dirán) pero me gusta este idioma sumamente y intento lo más posible de mejorarme.

Gracias de nuevo por tu felicitación especial; significa mucho para mí...

A little something from me to you 

PS: ¡¡¡Adoro tu firma!!! 
Cristina


----------



## Paquita

En principio se celebra el 1000 .
Para ser original he esperado el casi 1111 ...

*¡ Muchas Felicitaciones Cristina !*​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Gracias queridísima Paquita... C'est très gentil de ta part!

Te mando un gran beso con todo mi cariño 

Bonne soirée mon amie.


----------



## GURB

Felicidades Cristina
Querida Cristina
El montón de felicitaciones que tienes son prueba fehaciente de la estima en que te tienen los foreros. Me uno a ellos para decirte  cuan agradable y enriquecedor es leerte y compartir contigo ideas y opiniones.
Con cariño.


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades, Cristina!

Acabo de darme cuenta de que no te había felicitado aún por estos primeros 1000... que, seguro, serán seguidos por muchos más. Así lo esperamos todos. 

Perdona el despiste y la tardanza. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cristina Moreno

GURB said:


> Felicidades Cristina
> Querida Cristina
> El montón de felicitaciones que tienes son prueba fehaciente de la estima en que te tienen los foreros. Me uno a ellos para decirte cuan agradable y enriquecedor es leerte y compartir contigo ideas y opiniones.
> Con cariño.


 

*Muchísimas gracias GURB. Me alegra tanto leer lo que me has escrito, y estoy muy emocionada... Je ne peux te remercier suffisamment pour tes mots qui m'ont profondément touché.*

*Besos con todo mi cariño...  *


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Gévy said:


> ¡Felicidades, Cristina!
> 
> Acabo de darme cuenta de que no te había felicitado aún por estos primeros 1000... que, seguro, serán seguidos por muchos más. Así lo esperamos todos.
> 
> Perdona el despiste y la tardanza.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Chère Gévy,

No importa si me has felicitado tarde, lo que cuenta es que lo has hecho y por eso quiero agradecerte; gracias por haber sido tan amable con nosotros, y gracias por tu ayuda muy apreciada.

Besos querida amiga


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades Cristina!!! Espero que disculpes mi retraso (es marca de la casa, siempre veo los hilos con demasiado retraso, a veces, como esta, porque me lo dice un pajarito y yo no me he enterado...). Enhorabuena por esos mil excelentes mensajes y a por muchos más!!! Saludos,


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Félicitations Cristina, tu contribues beaucoup à ce forum.


----------



## ewie

Congratulations Cristina ~ sorry I'm 119 posts late!
~ewie


----------



## Cristina Moreno

María Madrid said:


> Muchísimas felicidades Cristina!!! Espero que disculpes mi retraso (es marca de la casa, siempre veo los hilos con demasiado retraso, a veces, como esta, porque me lo dice un pajarito y yo no me he enterado...). Enhorabuena por esos mil excelentes mensajes y a por muchos más!!! Saludos,


 

*Querida María,*

*Gracias de todo corazón por haberme felicitado... más vale tarde que nunca*

*Siempre eres muy simpática y tan inteligente que nadie que haya coincidido contigo puede olvidarte.*

*Espero verte con más frecuencia en el foro.*

*Cordiales saludos desde el Líbano *


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Pedro y La Torre said:


> Félicitations Cristina, tu contribues beaucoup à ce forum.


 
Merci beaucoup mon cher ami de m'avoir félicité. Ça fait longtemps que l'on n'a pas parlé!
J'espère que tout va bien avec toi... tu mérites le meilleur de tout!
Prends soin de toi!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

ewie said:


> Congratulations Cristina ~ sorry I'm 119 posts late!
> ~ewie


 
Thanks a lot ewie! 
Reading your congrats made me smile... seriously! It's nice to have met someone like you, and thanks again for everything.
Take good care of yourself my friend.


----------



## valdo

Mis parabienes y mis sinceros saludos, Cristina...!!!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*ļoti pateicos!*  (¿es correcto?)

Mil gracias mi amigo.
¡Que tengas un buen día!
Besos


----------



## valdo

Cristina Moreno said:


> *ļoti pateicos!*  (¿es correcto?)
> 
> Si, es correcto aunque muy, muy, muy formal......es como "quedo sumamente reconocido". "Muchas gracias" sería "liels paldies".....jejeje
> 
> Saludos (sveicieni),


----------



## Tximeleta123

*Mabrouk shamila!*
**​Es un placer leerte y disfrutar con tus mensajes. Espero coincidir muchas veces contigo.

Un beso muy fuerte.​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Merci beaucoup Tximeleta de m'avoir féliciter, et aussi pour la phrase en arabe  

Me alegra mucho leerte, no sólo porque tus mensajes son muy inteligentes, pero también porque eres llena de amabilidad (¿se dice?).

Muchas gracias de nuevo.
¡Cuídate mi amiga!
Un abrazote...


----------



## mirx

Cristina querida.

Creo que llego más de 100 posts tarde. Sólo un saludo, un abrazo y mis más sinceros deseos de seguirnos viendo por aquí.

Un beso.
Mirx.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Querido Mirx, 

Tu felicitación significa muchísimo para mí, de veras 

Gracias mi amigo, y quiero que sabes que siempre es un placer leer tus mensajes inteligentes y coincidir contigo en el foro.

Te mando un beso fuerte desde aquí.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hola Cristina!

Como dicen por ahí, más vale tarde que nunca... Quisiera felicitarte por haber llegado al primer millar de comentarios en estos foros, e imagino que serán muchos miles más en el tiempo que está por venir. Espero que hayas encontrado en el WR el ambiente amigable y estimulante que muchos de nosotros hemos encontrado, y que eso te motive para seguir aportando y compartiendo tus conocimientos y buenas vibras con todos nosotros los foreros...

¡Felicitaciones!

Erasmo.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Erasmo amigo,*

*No sé que decirte más que mil gracias, tanto por la felicitación como por la preciosa ayuda que no dejas de brindar, y por eso tu presencia en estos foros es, sin duda, imprescindible y apreciada.*

*Gracias de nuevo querido.*
*Con todo mi cariño...*
**


----------

